# passport size photo maker ?



## gsmsikar (Aug 28, 2007)

is there any software by which we can make passport size photos easily ?
i need a software by which i can cut/crop any given photo/image into a passport size like photo and print it with my inkjet printer ///

please help..

thanks


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 28, 2007)

Use it 
*www.gimp.org/

Photoshop,Paint shop pro are the other alternatives.


----------



## slugger (Aug 28, 2007)

u can also resize it according to passport size using *IrfanView*

in d *Resize/Resample image* window (Ctrl+R) enter d width and height of the resized image

u can also choose 2 mantain aspect ratio


----------



## gsmsikar (Aug 28, 2007)

those method are not easy as they do need exact calculations everytime and i also donno how to use those softawres ..
but i need a specific software only for making passport size photoes..


----------



## slugger (Aug 28, 2007)

*IrfanView* is d easiest to use

just measure d dimensions of 1 passport size photo and den enter it in d value in  *Resize/Resample image* window (Ctrl+R) and u will have a passport size pic ready 2 b printed

actually 2 get d best result u must custom-crop it 2 get an image that matches d aspect ratio of d passport id
den u shud go 4 resizing, else u will get a streached/shrunk image

best of all it is a *FREEWARE*


----------



## gsmsikar (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah the problem for me that only , i can resize the image but what i need is i want to select only area in a big image which i want as passport size photo ///
for that only a custome size tool can be useful ..

*www.onthegosoft.com/passport_photo.htm

i know this software but it is not freeware , so 
i am helpless.

i also got this link

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12896

any help..?

what to do ..?

sir just check that software then u will know what i need ..

thanks for helping me ..


----------



## gsmsikar (Aug 30, 2007)

try this link ..

*www.epassportphoto.com/

if anyone have more then please post it here...

thanks


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 30, 2007)

I know you are asking for crop tool.That can crop the area you want.


----------



## VexByte (Aug 30, 2007)

*Search before posting !*

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12896&page=2


----------



## slugger (Aug 30, 2007)

VexByte said:
			
		

> *Search before posting !*
> 
> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12896&page=2



  i think *u* shud read posts *carefully* b4 postin

bcos if u had den u wud no dat d original poster is aware of this post dat u have mentioned


----------

